# shouldn't be mixing politics, religions& add oil to keep afloat yet...ZN (us based)



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

*shouldn't be mixing politics, religions& add oil to keep afloat yet...ZN (us based)*

Relatively young, like the article that speaks of them. Been keeping my eyes on that corp for a while, and although it hasn't found anything whatsoever yet, eventually perhaps technology will allow it to. 

_We are thankful to have already begun data acquisition and expect to complete the acquisition phase over the next several weeks," stated Zion's President, Bill Avery. "After the acquisition phase, we are scheduled to complete our data processing by December 31, 2019, barring any unforeseen circumstances."
_ https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-seismic-acquisition-in-israel-300925553.html

https://dwinnex.com/2019/09/27/why-zion-oil-gas-inc-zn-is-a-good-long-term-investment/

Zion Oil & Gas, Inc. [ZN] has 82.15M shares outstanding, amounting to a total market cap of $21.77M. Its stock price has been found in the range of 0.22 to 1.43. At its current price, it has moved down by -81.07% from its 52-week high, and it has moved up 20.83% from its 52-week low.

This stock’s Beta value is currently 0.20, which indicates that it is 8.81% more volatile that the wider market. This stock’s Relative Strength Index (RSI) is at 39.78. This RSI score is good, suggesting this stock is neither overbought or oversold.

Conclusion: Is Zion Oil & Gas, Inc. [ZN] a Reliable Buy?
Shares of Zion Oil & Gas, Inc. [ZN], on the whole, present investors with both positive and negative signals. Wall Street analysts have mixed reviews when it comes to the 12-month price outlook, and this company’s financials show a combination of strengths and weaknesses. Based on the price performance, this investment is somewhat risky while presenting reasonable potential for ROI.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/05/business/energy-environment/israel-natural-gas-offshore.html

“We have a surplus of gas,” Energy Minister Yuval Steinitz said in an interview. “Israeli waters are swimming in gas, and what we have discovered is only the beginning.”

Noble Energy, a Houston-based company that made its first discovery of gas in Israel in 1999, has found more than 30 trillion cubic feet of gas off the country’s coast over the last decade. Some experts say new discoveries could double that.


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

There are lawsuits in motion stipulating violations of the 1934 Securities Act and misleading investors.

https://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/robbins-arroyo-llp-zion-oil-192700087.html

The negatives outweigh the positives, in my opinion. 

The stock may pop on good news, but it could dwindle in the pennies range for years. 

Are you interested in long term investing or trading for short term gains?


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

yeah I read that too, thanks for bringing it back up, I forgot with all the glitter regarding the 3D. I'm thinking it might just be a keeper, you know, because it's affordable now and might be worth a little one day. It's kind of stable. I'm not looking for the next google or amazon, and couldn't afford anything in that range at the moment, really. I mean, if it was worth 4$ at some point down the line, it might reach nice levels if they ever do manage to find actual gas (although it's far more present offshore) and I was reading on some recent articles regarding this and other subjects on google when it arrived. 

Finally, in a second Tweet that day, the Company told investors to “Arm yourself with good information and how to spot false rumors,” and included a link to an article on Investopedia called “Short and Distort: Bear Market Stock Manipulation.”

Impact of the Alleged Fraud on Zion’s Stock Price and Market Capitalization

Closing stock price prior to disclosures:


$4.00
Closing stock price the trading day after disclosures:


$3.56
One day stock price decrease (percentage) as a result of disclosures:


11%

https://www.zlk.com/press/zn-lawsuit


----------



## Topo (Aug 31, 2019)

It's most recent quote is $0.261. It may not even survive a protracted lawsuit. Hope is not an investing strategy.

It is not easy to turn a profit investing in speculative stocks like this. For a young person with a lot of time and earnings potential, investing in index funds or good quality growing companies would be more profitable with less risk.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

junior minor said:


> I'm not looking for the next google or amazon, and couldn't afford anything in that range at the moment, really.


Why aren't you looking for the next Goog or AMZN?

I'd suggest that if you can't afford to invest in at least a $2k stock purchase, you might want to sit out of investing in direct equity purchases for a bit.
You can buy a single share.


----------



## junior minor (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks, MrMatt, I never thought of that. All I had seen was information regarding ETF. Makes a lot of sense to look at it this way. I'll study this option with investopedia. https://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/directstockpurchaseplan.asp 
Any other ideas are welcome.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

junior minor said:


> Thanks, MrMatt, I never thought of that. All I had seen was information regarding ETF. Makes a lot of sense to look at it this way. I'll study this option with investopedia. https://www.investopedia.com/terms/d/directstockpurchaseplan.asp
> Any other ideas are welcome.


I personally bought 1 share of BRK.B 10 years ago at $3500, I've also bought small numbers of Google (5 shares), AMZN (2 shares).
For sufficiently liquid stocks, there is no reason not to buy small numbers of shares.
Sure you can't brag about owning 100 shares of Google, but bragging isn't the primary goal, results are.

I suggest you keep reading, buy what you understand or makes sense, don't try for big wins.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

junior minor said:


> Conclusion: Is Zion Oil & Gas, Inc. [ZN] a Reliable Buy?
> Shares of Zion Oil & Gas, Inc. [ZN], on the whole, present investors with both positive and negative signals. Wall Street analysts have mixed reviews when it comes to the 12-month price outlook, and this company’s financials show a combination of strengths and weaknesses. Based on the price performance, this investment is somewhat risky while presenting reasonable potential for ROI.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/05/business/energy-environment/israel-natural-gas-offshore.html



oh dear. You've posted the above as if it had been the venerable New York Times itself which had pronounced on zion.

in reality the source of the above quote is your link winnex, which looks like an ordinary run-of-the-mill pump toutsheet.

there's no point making up language to the effect that "Wall Street analysts have mixed reviews" on Zion. The fact is that *no* significant wall street analysts have any views whatsoever on a penny stock such as zion. It's not even clear from your post whether zion is exploring onshore in israel or offshore in the mediterranean, where the known gas fields such as Leviathan are located.

turning now to your NY Times link, this is a good update on the israel offshore gas situation. There will be huge logistical problems in exporting gas to customers since Leviathan is capable of producing far more gas than israel can itself consume. For "logistical problems" one can substitute "extremely high risk of pipeline sabotage amid chronically tense middle east hostilities."

this well-written NYT article goes on to say that there is substantial opposition to Leviathan gas field development within israel herself, for a number of reasons all of which are sound & cogent. The huge benefit would be the ending of israeli dependence on foreign energy.

omitted from discussion in the NY Times article is Gaza's claim to ownership of the southern portion of the gas field which lies within gaza territorial waters as traditionally defined by UN agreements. The problem is that netanyahu's government has decreed that gaza's territorial waters are limited to only a tiny 3-mile strip offshore. By this move, israel has also destroyed the native gazan fishing industry, exacerbating the food crisis which already exists within gaza.

moving onwards, many including many prominent israelis have commented that cooperative development of Leviathan could offer an extraordinary opportunity for harmony in the region. In addition to needing reliable sources of energy - gaza's need is more acute than israel - both countries require desalinated supplies of fresh clean water. The power to operate desalination plants located along the mediterranean shoreline could come from exploitation of the natural gas in the same region.

it's reassuring to see that there are some constructive heads who are calling for regional collaboration re gas & clean water production. Other countries such as egypt & lebanon are also involved & some meetings have been held which include israel, egypt, lebanon as well as the palestinian authority (west bank, i believe gaza was not invited.) The potential for creative new construction exists.

disturbingly, as happens so often in the region, the potential for warfare over resources also exists.


----------

